# REDVECTOR



## DVINNY (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.redvector.com/

Unfortunately, nothing for PE prep, but alot for continuing ed.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

Exam Prep Resources

DVINNY,

I found all of the below for prep on that site. Can't paste the javascripts, but it is there.

:true:

AIC Construction Fundamentals CQE Level 1 Exam Prep

The following Exam Prep Materials are offered via RedVector?s partnership with Professional Publications, Inc., the leader in engineering, architecture, and interior design exam review. When you order through RedVector, you?ll save 10% on selected "the other board" products. Review materials from other publishers are also offered.

Architect ARE Exam Prep Resources

Engineer FE/EIT and PE Exam Prep Resources

Interior Design NCIDQ Exam Prep Resources

Landscape Architect Exam Prep Resources

Principles &amp; Practice of Surveying Exam (PS) and Fundamentals of Surveying Exam (FS) Resources


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

Get this.

If you go through the site it will point to the "other" board and give you 20% off.

Wish I had known that before ordering my books.

:true:

Also, the CERM is 50% off during the 30 days just prior to an exam if you have a previous version of the book. They will want you to send in the front cover of your existing book to qualify.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2007)

The 20% off is thru PPI? or thru RedVector?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 4, 2007)

"the other board" gives 20% off when you go to there site through their "partner" RedVector.

:true:


----------



## himanshu (Dec 4, 2018)

DVINNY said:


> http://www.redvector.com/
> 
> Unfortunately, nothing for PE prep, but alot for continuing ed.


Better try https://www.discountpdh.com or https://www.pdhexpress.com for your PDH Courses.


----------

